# ?About Interviews?Chapman 2012 Fall



## Afa (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey?all
Is there anyone recieved the interview notifaction recent days? Or maybe someone had already passed the interview(I mean got an offer last year) can provide some advices here?

My TOEFL is less than 80.... I'm affraid maybe I'll be put in the waitlist even though I satisfy the interviewer....lol


----------



## Afa (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you, guys.


----------

